# AQHA Legal bit?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I find that most tack shops call anything that has a broken mouth piece, a snaffle - they still call a Tom Thumb a "cowboy snaffle". A curb bit has shanks and leverage regardless of the mouth piece.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is what I was thinking. It seems the only time I have ever had my bit checked is when I ride in the junior horse class. I don't plan on riding in it this weekend but Riley is a junior horse... This is what the rules say so I'm thinking a bit like the one above (although I'm looking for one in a lower price range) would be suitable...

References to a bit in western performance classes mean the use of a curb bit that has a solid or broken mouthpiece, has shanks and acts with leverage. All curb bits must be free of mechanical device and should be considered a standard western bit. A description of a legal, standard western bit includes: 

(1) 8 1/2” (215 mm) maximum length shank to be measured as indicated in the diagram on page 137. Shanks may be fixed or loose.

(2) Concerning mouthpieces, bars must be round, oval or egg shaped, smooth and unwrapped metal of 5/16” to 3/4” (8 mm
to 20 mm) in diameter, measured 1” (25 mm) from the cheek. However, wire on the sway bars (above the bars and attaching to the spade) of a traditional spade bit is acceptable. They may be inlaid, but must be smooth or latex wrapped. Nothing may protrude below the mouthpiece (bar), such as extensions or prongs, including upward prongs on solid mouthpieces. The mouthpiece may be two or three pieces. A three-piece, connecting ring of 1 1/4” (32 mm) or less in diameter, or a connecting flat bar of 3/8” to 3/4” (10mm to 20 mm) measured top to bottom with a maximum length of 2” (50 mm), which lies flat in the horse’s mouth, is acceptable.

(3) The port must be no higher than 3 1/2” (90 mm) maximum, with rollers and covers acceptable. Broken mouthpieces, halfbreeds and spades are standard.

(4) Slip or gag bits, and donut and flat polo mouthpieces are not acceptable.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think you're fine, Jenny. I have some bits that would work for you if you were closer. I've got quite a collection after 30 years but I really only use 2 for the most part.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I think you're fine, Jenny. I have some bits that would work for you if you were closer. I've got quite a collection after 30 years but I really only use 2 for the most part.


I wish you were closer! I think by the time I am done I'll have about 30 bits. It's crazy how much trial and error go's into finding just the right one.... and the cost of them all!


----------

